# Morpheous Geodesy - Radar Ad on



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Morpheous Geodesy Radar Add on

Anybody bought one of these yet?

I would have thought they would have made this a bit more aware to current Morpheous Geodesy owners(I have recieved no mailing or info about it). Â ???

Does anybody know if the radar is any good compared to Bell etc ?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Kev

You are right, there is no active marketing of this. I might have bought one if I had read a (good) review of it. Bought a Snooper SR6 instead.

My Geodesy will shortly be for sale or residing on my motorbike when I get round to fitting the SR6

Gavin


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Hmmm - I haven't bought a gadget for at least two weeks.....


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'm supposed to be fitting Danksy's radar upgrade this week - looks good though, but not sure how much extra processing is done in the radar module compared to the top detectors from Snooper etc, as i take it that Geodessey are just using an OEM radar block and engine.

rgds


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Let us know how you get on James. 

Cheers
Vek


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

doesn't mention laser detection only radar and seems pricy just for that unit


----------

